# Dealer can't afford 2 license plate screws



## crete (May 16, 2003)

So I buy my car from the dealer for over 60k, they put their dealer named license frame on the front and back. Use only two screws for each frame. 

Now that I just got my plates from DMV, I bought the "M" license frames (which do not come with screws) to replace the dealer ones. The M frames can use 4 screws per frame and I want to fully secure them so they don't rattle or make it easy to be stolen. So I go back to the dealer to get 4 more screws, no such thing. Parts has no way to order them or even know what the part would be. They suggest I go to Home Depot or an auto parts store to match screws with the threaded bolts.

I say I can't believe this...They can't just give me some extra screws.
:dunno:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

*Got screws?*

I can't believe your dealer said they didn't have the screws.

Check your glove box. I got a small plastic bag with a bunch of screws, rings, and those white covers.

I'll give you my extra screws if you let me drive your car :drive: :neener:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

What lovely dealer? Stevens Creek or Allison or other?

That is pretty screwy...if I were them...I would just steal you a couple of screws off another car somewhere and then I would figure out how to get more for me.

The point being, I sure wouldn't inconvenience YOU...I would inconvenience MYSELF.

However, in the end, I am pretty sure you can go to Orchards (skip Home Depot for finding particular sized screws, bolts, etc. as they are a complete mess for that kind of thing) to match up what you've got and perhaps find something even better.

I bought a plain black license plate frame from SCBMW and it came with all the screws and black caps, etc.

I don't have a front license plate and so far so good with that. Plenty of cops have seen my car but they haven't bothered me yet about the missing front plate. I am going on 2 1/3 years with no front plate! (knock, knock)


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Well, if they did it for you, they'd have to do it for everyone. :tsk: :thumbdwn: on their part.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

crete said:


> *So I go back to the dealer to get 4 more screws, no such thing. Parts has no way to order them or even know what the part would be. *


What, have they not installed a license plate on any other car? Come on, all they have to do is take the screws from another frame kit (or whatever you want to call it), and give them to you. Chuck the plate holder or give it to someone when it come in broken. Cripes, the plastic in those frames is about 50c.
:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:

I would be sore tempted to go by the stealer at night and pinch four screws off of a stock car.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I got a total of around 9 screws from my dealer, all free. Of course, they still managed to screw up, first time I was given screws that did not fit properly, second time around I took out one of the existing screws to make sure I get a matching one.

I did have all 4 screws on the front but only 2 at the back...go figure.

Just out of curiosity - why an M license plate on a non-M car? :dunno:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

I brought one screw to the parts guys @ Cutter during the last Bimmerfest and they were able to find 4 matching screws for me. Not sure if there's a P/N, but if you show them an example, they might find some more.


----------

